# Can a broken dropout be repaired?



## dbates (Mar 21, 2010)

In accordance with Rule #64, cornering confidence increases with time and experience. This pattern continues until it falls sharply and suddenly.

I was descending a switchback at ~25mph (give or take 5, I wasn't watching the speedo at the time) and lowsided on the right-hand curve. My shifters and leg took most of the abuse, but I managed to hit my rear derailleur hard enough to snap the hanger and shear off part of the dropout:










I saved the piece that came off, so here's another picture showing exactly what happened to the dropout:










And another view of the dropout:










The frame is carbon, and it appears to be fused into the dropout. At first I thought the dropout, being aluminum and prominently featuring a hex bolt, might be replaceable, but now I'm fairly sure it isn't. However, I have all the wrenching skill and experience of the average golden retriever - which is to say I know that I don't know anything about these things.

Can this be repaired at all? I don't have crash replacement and my insurance won't cover it. I would rather not have to throw out a $1750 frame, if at all possible...


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

Make it a single speed with White Industries ENO rear hub. Problem solved. Your bike will be lighter without all those unnecessary gears, shifters, and mech.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Call Calfee and see if they can replace the drop out. Otherwise listen to DLMKA


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

I just looked at these pictures on a computer screen, not an iPhone screen. That's a shite design for a replaceable rear mech hanger. What brand if bike is that so I don't make the mistake of buying one.


----------



## dbates (Mar 21, 2010)

It's a Storck (Scenario C1.1).

I hadn't thought of converting it into a singlespeed. That certainly is an appealing alternative to mounting it on the wall as abstract art.


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

Surely Storck would replace the frame, that thing has an obvious design flaw. What kind of nitwit engineer would put an tapped hole through the high stress area in a non-replaceable part of the frame? That would have been a better design WITHOUT the replacable hanger. The point of the replaceable hanger is so that a servicable part breaks, not the frame. Dumb Dumb Dumb.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Bad design is right.

Have you contacted the new reps for Storck> at least I think they are new... to see if they can expedite a repair?


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

The aluminum dropout on my '06 Kestrel split, due to a design flaw. Kestrel replaced my entire frameset. 

That Storck dropout looks like a golden retriever designed it!

Other than that dropout, hope all other breakage was far less severe!


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

The rear derailleur on my steel Lemond went into the spokes last year, twisting the non-replacable hanger/dropout into a pretzel and splitting it halfway through. $100 to have Bilenky Cycle works cut it off and weld on a new one. I will buy a carbon bike sometime soon, but you cannot help but love steel for the ease of repair.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You have to contact Storck direct or your local Storck dealer. If they don't have a U.S. repair facility (I would expect it to be possible to remove and replace the dropout), you most likely will be SOL.

I know it's late advice, but when buying a frame, it's always worth considering the availability of repairs. Some of the larger U.S. brands such as Trek and Specialized I would feel confident in. For many of the off-brands and European and Asian offerings; I don't think so.


----------



## dbates (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks very much for the insight and advice. I emailed Thom (Norton, the sales director and point of contact on the Storck USA site); I'll update you all with what he says, for future reference.

I kind of wish I'd gone with a mainstream US brand when I bought it, but I didn't know a Trek from a Pinarello at the time.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

dbates said:


> I kind of wish I'd gone with a mainstream US brand when I bought it, but I didn't know a Trek from a Pinarello at the time.


Is there a difference?

It should be repairable but you'll need to send is somewhere. As for the dropout design, I hope they've improved it otherwise the repair will need to watched.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

fast ferd said:


> That Storck dropout looks like a golden retriever designed it!


That's not being fair to golden retrievers!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Scooper said:


> That's not being fair to golden retrievers!


Beautiful dawg!:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclefreaker (Oct 31, 2011)

yes they can! thought it is a pain in the ass to do. i had a bike, where the epoxy had failed to properly bond the carbon to the aluminum. i know it isnt the same thing, but my friend was able to repair it. he told me that what he had to do was completely remove the dropout and then clean everything out and reassemble it. that is what i would suggest. it will take time, but that is better than turning a nice bike into a single-speed


----------



## dbates (Mar 21, 2010)

In case anyone is interested in hearing the outcome of this tale, I just heard back from the Storck dealer that I purchased the frame from:



> Storck has looked at the pictures, and also agree that it's not repairable. Is the fork ok? If so, you can replace just the frame, which will be a pretty good savings over a frame/fork set. They offer a 15% off for crash replacment frames.


I'm not particularly interested in reliving this with a different Storck frame, so I think I'll see how a Cannondale CAAD10 compares with 85% of the price of another Scenario, minus the fork.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

dbates said:


> In case anyone is interested in hearing the outcome of this tale, I just heard back from the Storck dealer that I purchased the frame from:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not particularly interested in reliving this with a different Storck frame, so I think I'll see how a Cannondale CAAD10 compares with 85% of the price of another Scenario, minus the fork.


Dont get a CAAD 10. Mine is awesome. 
I never thought I would like an aluminum bike. The CAAD is very good.


----------



## bloke (Dec 26, 2011)

Came across this in a google search, and wondering how the OP got on?

I bought a Storck vision-light as a winter trainer only a few months ago. I decided to spend a bit extra over a bog standard bike and get "a bike for life".... Well yesterday the rear derailleur got tangled up in the rear wheel, was dragged around and sheared off, but it looks like part of the frame came off too 

I tried to post pics but there's a minimum post count for that. I kinda looks like the storck doesn't actually have a replaceable drop out, which if true.... sucks. 

I'm presuming any warranty won't cover it cos it's not their fault the derailleur went west. Unless the fella who put the bike together made a mess of it. Thing is, the bike was riding faultlessly, I'd only been out on it 10 times or so, and because it was new I was really taking care of it. Also, as far as I was aware the derailleur wasn't out of true at the back or threatening to go into the spokes...

<sigh> anyway, would be interested to hear how the OP fared with Storck, or if anyone has any repair advice.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Try clicking on the OP's username; you might be able to send them a PM.

I know the horse is out of the barn on this one but I'll reiterate my other response: It's always important to consider the ease of repairs or service from the manufacturer when buying a frame.

Some derailleur hangers are designed to shear off before the dropout takes the brunt of the force. With others, at least the dropout itself is easily repairable. With some frames, if that tiny little dropout goes bye-bye, the entire frame is going with it.

Looking at the OP's photos, there's no reason why the broken dropout could not be unbonded from the chainstay and a new dropout inserted in its place regardless of the poor design. But if the manufacturer has no U.S. based repair center to do the work, it tells you how much they care...


----------



## dbates (Mar 21, 2010)

bloke - I heard back from Storck via my LBS, and they said the frame was not repairable. They offered a replacement frame at 15% off.

I sent the photos to a carbon frame repair shop, who did not want to tackle the project.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

dbates said:


> In case anyone is interested in hearing the outcome of this tale, I just heard back from the Storck dealer that I purchased the frame from:
> I'm not particularly interested in reliving this with a different Storck frame, so I think I'll see how a Cannondale CAAD10 compares with 85% of the price of another Scenario, minus the fork.


 Well they could have gone 2 different ways with this but chose the "you crashed on it" instead of "our replaceable derailleur hanger is not really replaceable and was badly designed". 
Go check E-bay, I just bought a brand new Masi Evoluzione for $500. brand new BH G4's and G5's with factory warranty card in the box for $1300. BIN ($3500. frame) lifetime warranty. 
Road Framesets, Road Cycling items in frame store on eBay!


----------



## PAO (Apr 3, 2006)

Alum-alloy 

AluminumRepair .com
Used it for other aluminum repairs with ease. Don't know about your frame.


----------

